

3D printed skull replacement implanted for the first time ever - peters2k13
http://www.tumotech.com/2014/06/04/3d-printed-skull-replacement-implanted-for-the-first-time-ever-alongside-3d-printed-blood-vessels/

======
ColinWright
Seems like this is the same story as was reported over 2 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7474705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7474705)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7479746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7479746)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7483200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7483200)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7487617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7487617)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7488225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7488225)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510958)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521360)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7528753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7528753)

Is it different?

